# Runny nose while exercising .



## Con (2 Apr 2020)

Bit of a strange question but does anyone else get a runny nose while exercising. Both me and my wife seem to suffer from it when we either go for a ride or do hill walking. It's never really bothered us but in the current situation we're getting a bit paranoid of blowing our noses in public. ( both of us are practicing social distancing) We both suffer from hayfever in the summer but it happens all year round but only when we start breathing a bit heavy it doesn't happen when I'm just walking the dog. Even though it's a good way to keep people away from us we do get some strange looks.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Apr 2020)

Yes, ever since I began taking a number of drugs for a heart condition eight years ago. If I'm not exercising, I'm fine, but on the bike my nose runs a lot. Like you, I get a bit self conscious about it at the moment. BTW, I hardly ever get colds. It's very odd.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

Really bad here too. Much worse in cold weather, but pretty much all year round.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2020)

Always. Generally caused by air hitting the eyes making the sinuses react. Even cycling glasses don't stop it.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Apr 2020)

I think statins might be causing mine. Anyway, I can live with it.


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2020)

Normal for everyone I know who cycles including myself. 
If necessary, I blow my nose, chuck the tissue or put away safely until home and sanitise hands.
No snot rockets, disgusting at the best of times


----------



## cyberknight (2 Apr 2020)

Yup mine got worse when i had a root filling that went up near enough to the sinus .
https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/training/staying-healthy/how-deal-exercise-induced-rhinitis/


----------



## HMS_Dave (2 Apr 2020)

Ive a bit of a runny nose but Ive had PND (post nasal drip) for years and years. Ive been tested for all sorts over the years and it seems like it comes down to a slightly deviated septum which can also be the cause of overly runny noses. The choices are limited, a correcting procedure is both painful, debilitating with no guarantees of success so i just live with it. It improves when i exercise probably because my nasal passages expand in order to get more air in.


----------



## Venod (2 Apr 2020)

Yes always runs on the outside rides, it doesn't run on the turbo or if if it does I haven't noticed because of all the sweat, I know it happens to a lot of people.

Edit, It does run on the Turbo, I took special notice this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Apr 2020)

Look up rhinitis 🤧 I get it too all the year round


----------



## Skibird (2 Apr 2020)

Yes, but apparently it's quite normal.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Look up rhinitis 🤧 I get it too all the year round


This...


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2020)

Another sufferer here as well, I also cough quite a bit & bring a lot of phlegm up from my Bronchial tubes, which to be honest is one of the reasons for riding as it helps with my sinus issues caused by my gastro problems.


----------



## figbat (2 Apr 2020)

Always - I get both nasal runniness that I have to clear by snot-rocketing and a lot of saliva, meaning I tend to spit a lot. I am always self-conscious about this and will choose or find a time when these emissions will be least offensive. The nose is worse when it's cold but the saliva is always.


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Always - I get both nasal runniness that I have to clear by snot-rocketing and a lot of saliva, meaning I tend to spit a lot. I am always self-conscious about this and will choose or find a time when these emissions will be least offensive. The nose is worse when it's cold but the saliva is always.


Why can’t you use tissues?


----------



## Rooster1 (2 Apr 2020)

Yes, I can guarantee most rides I do my nose runs a little, which then leaves me with a slight cough aswell. I have had it for years.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2020)

I suffer from chronic rhinus sinusitis so have to take steroids for it. Means my nose drips like a bloody tap.

Cold air across the sinusus and eyes will naturally make your nose run anyway in most cases. For me it's a blessed relief as it clears my airwaves.

Dont ask me how many hankies I've lost on bike rides over the years.


----------



## figbat (2 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Why can’t you use tissues?


Simple practicality. It isn't easy to pull out a tissue, use it and then store it whilst riding. Besides, I don't have the storage capacity for the number I'd need. I rationalise it by thinking that various wild animals are putting far 'worse' into the environment and, as I said, I always choose a least-offensive location (context: rural byways, tracks and roads). I'd never do it in a residential area and always avoid walkways, aiming as far as possible for verges and bushes.


----------



## alicat (2 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Why can’t you use tissues?



It's more fun! That's the simple truth. That and what @figbat says.


----------



## Kryton521 (16 Apr 2020)

Oh yeah! I walk to work, 20 minutes not really much effort, nose runs better than rail services! Don't think it's so bad on the bike??? Or I just re-inhale it? Used to get very runny nose when running too.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 May 2020)

vickster said:


> chuck the tissue
> 
> What. On the road?





vickster said:


> Why can’t you use tissues?


I don't see a problem with grozzing up on the floor. If you're climbing a steep hill,or 'flying' down one,it's not always possible to spend about 20 seconds taking a tissue out, blowing into it, then placing it back. Just spitting out,or sticking a finger over the right nostril (why is it always the left nostril we expel from?) to launch a snot rocket, to me is much safer.


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2020)

Hayfever might aggravate it but when I get back from a ride my left glove has changed from black to white  Other than being disgusting though it doesn't seem to hurt


----------



## pawl (18 May 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I suffer from chronic rhinus sinusitis so have to take steroids for it. Means my nose drips like a bloody tap.
> 
> Cold air across the sinusus and eyes will naturally make your nose run anyway in most cases. For me it's a blessed relief as it clears my airwaves.
> 
> Dont ask me how many hankies I've lost on bike rides over the years.


 

I always carry a handkerchief.Just tuck it under the waist band of my jersey.,otherwise it would go in the pocket where I keep my jelly babies.


----------



## Deeble (18 May 2020)

We're all just a bunch of nose-runners!!


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2020)

Is this possibly also age related? I have no memory of this problem when younger. Also I have noticed that often the aged have a drip on the end on their nose even when not exercising.


----------

